# 5 minute quilt block



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Angie posted this link on Facebook yesterday http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/ I needed a quick block for Melissa's swap before i leave for vacation, so I tried it. It was really simple and fast, as usual I messed it up a little. I'm not taking it apart to fix, I need to focus on packing and getting everything in order. I also dont think mine look as curvey as hers do.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think it looks good. I have to cut me some pieces and try it today. Good luck packing - and pay attention to the weather that's suppose to be around here on your travel day. Just so you know what to expect to drive through.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

My sister is watching the weather and tides. The rip currents have been strong and dangerous, and hazey, hot and humid. YUCK! Im very nervous about driving the car i rented. I want my BIG truck, lol. I do not feel save in cars.
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Horsemom - reminds me of the first time we went to Atlanta to visit son. Only reliable vehicle we wanted to take was the 3/4 ton 4x4 long box pickup. Here is SD, our truck is on the average to small size, but down there we had a BIG truck LOL!!

Figured with the size and the South Dakota plates, people would get out of our way. Was a bit cumbersome in a few areas though. DH and I grew up and lived most of lives in the Twin Cities (MN) metro area, so a few times in traffic and the old ways kicked in. 

It wasn't real fun taking the truck down the hills in Kentucky - much funner in the VW as it can handle those curves at 90 mph no problem. I won't drive down the hills anymore, I did with the truck the first time and it freaked me out so bad that now I make DH do it. 

And yes, I know they aren't big hills, but I still prefer my rather flat state!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm. I really like that. Off to look at the instructions now.

Oops -- clicked on link and it didn't take me to the pattern. Anyone have a better link?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat, just go to youtube and search 5 minute quilt block.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The direction you tube is posted on the current sign up thread. Or it might be the 10 minute version.

Here I'd my attempt to figure out a version that will be 10 inch size



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/qu...s-scrappy-10-block-sign-up-2.html#post6610941

post 51 is the post with the you tube on how to do this.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. Very interesting.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Macybaby said:


> Horsemom - reminds me of the first time we went to Atlanta to visit son. Only reliable vehicle we wanted to take was the 3/4 ton 4x4 long box pickup. Here is SD, our truck is on the average to small size, but down there we had a BIG truck LOL!!
> 
> Figured with the size and the South Dakota plates, people would get out of our way. Was a bit cumbersome in a few areas though. DH and I grew up and lived most of lives in the Twin Cities (MN) metro area, so a few times in traffic and the old ways kicked in.
> 
> ...


I also have a 3/4 ton but it's a crew cab not a long bed. I think it is jealous that I rentex a car as the last 3 fill ups I've been getting over 14mpg instead of the normal high 13mpg! I get 16ish hwy with it. It haz pretty high miles, was a contractor vehicle before I got it, so I dont want to add 2000+ miles to it. Plus it needs an oil change and the last few weeks I've noticed I've been saying whoa mule when I go to stop, so I think my pads are getting worn. So not a good idea to head thru KY and TN with thin breaks! My bf works 12 hr shifts so wouldnt have time til this weekend to work on it, I'll be gone by then. Either way I'm spending about $500, so i figured I'd rent a car and save wear and tear on my truck. The car probably isnt much bigger then my front end though so it's gonna be weird, lol. 

I will hopefully get to meet Angie on this trip! Maybe catch a bite to eat and stretch my legs a bit.
Heidi


----------

